#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ναυπηγός

## HRStrategy

Πολυεθνική τεχνική εταιρία με υποκατάστημα στην Αθήνα, επιθυμεί να προσλάβει για μόνιμη απασχόληση Ναυπηγό Μηχανικό προκειμένου να συμβάλει στο σχεδιασμό και τη μελέτη των έργων της. Σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου και 5ήμερο.
Βιογραφικά σημειώματα στα Αγγλικά στο info@hrstrategy.gr *******************

----------

